# Who was the gentleman that had those really cool high tech Polar watches?



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

It came up a few weeks back... the owner had 2 of them... Maybe model number Rx7000 or something like that?

Reason I ask is that the lady that lives on the farm behind me is a personal trainer. She stopped me on the gravel road the other day as I was coming in from a ride. She said she can get discounts on Polars..... but I need to know what model to look for.

Anyway, whoever that was, GOT PICS?? (again)...


----------



## kxux (Mar 22, 2008)

Jeff,

did you mean the RS800cx Pro Team Edition I was commenting about?

The pictures are on my blog - http://runtotri.blogspot.com/2009/05/rs800cx-pro-team-edition-hands-on.html

Jan


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I think they were yours... dont you have 2 of them? Or two similar?

One was the pro team the other was not... ???


----------



## kxux (Mar 22, 2008)

Jeff_C said:


> I think they were yours... dont you have 2 of them? Or two similar?
> 
> One was the pro team the other was not... ???


Yeah I used to have two - RS800cx and RS800cx PTE. I sold the RS800cx the same week I got the PTE model. It is a heart rate monitor with speed / distance / cadence / GPS location recording.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

bingo, thats it... Thank you!


----------



## kxux (Mar 22, 2008)

Sure thing. Good luck getting yours.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Dang it, looks like you sold that other one. 

Didnt see that in your post, but caught it on your blog.


----------



## kxux (Mar 22, 2008)

Jeff_C said:


> Dang it, looks like you sold that other one.
> 
> Didnt see that in your post, but caught it on your blog.


Frankly the PTE version is so much nicer and actually looks good while wearing it during the day. The cool thing is that it changes the color with the environment as the band and watch face are polished and reflects. So the watch is constantly changing. I raced with it on sunny day and the polished metal did not give me any sun glare which is good. It was a long race - over 5 hours of swimming, biking and running so I had plenty of time to test the watch out.

I still prefer to race with T6c though due to the automatic switch between the sensors that T6c does so much better than any other watch on the market.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

yeah but the Polar looks so cooooool!


----------



## kxux (Mar 22, 2008)

Jeff_C said:


> yeah but the Polar looks so cooooool!


OK let me expand on my previous statement - I like to race with T6c (in tri races), but I train mostly with Polar RS800cx and CS600 (bike computer). They are just much better for designing guided workouts (T6c is fairly limited in this regard).

Here is photo that compares the watches I have accumulated over the past few months. By the way the T6 is updated to T6c firmware. Thinking about selling one of the black watches (either T6c or T6) though. I thing having three T6c watches is little extensive... I can stick with just two...










In case you do not recognize the watched here is list left to right - Suunto X10, Suunto T6, Suunto T6c, Polar RS800cx PTE, Suunto T6c Red Arrow.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice collection there. I have the T6c that I am using for training, but maybe you can answer this for me. 

Would a GPS pod for the Suunto be better than getting a RS800cx? 

Also thinking about getting the Suunto GPS pod for running and grabbing a Garmin 705 for longer bike training rides.


----------



## kxux (Mar 22, 2008)

obie said:


> Nice collection there. I have the T6c that I am using for training, but maybe you can answer this for me.
> 
> Would a GPS pod for the Suunto be better than getting a RS800cx?
> 
> Also thinking about getting the Suunto GPS pod for running and grabbing a Garmin 705 for longer bike training rides.


obie really depends on what you want from the GPS sensor. The Suunto GPS pod records the pace / speed / distance. It does not record location like the RS800cx (PTE) or Garmin Forerunner units. Also the Suunto GPS pod is not very good for instantaneous pace feedback. I used it for few weeks, but returned it after few runs as it was not working for me. I'm used to have little delay in the GPS instantaneous pace and little bit of inaccuracy given by the limits of GPS technology (as compared to food pod or bike pod). But the Suunto GPS pod was showing just about 1 minute slower instant pace than I realistically ran (well funny thing the data in STrM were correct - so it is OK for post workout analysis, but immediate feedback on the run was not all that good).

If you look for overall distance info and look at average pace or average per lap then it will most likely work just fine. I'm little spoiled from the feedback I get from foot pod (both Polar and Suunto) and also from the G3 sensor (Polar). The Suunto GPS pod was not cutting it for me, but I'm sure there are people that are quite happy with it.

I would recommend to get one and test it on your own. We all have different needs and requirements. I got mine from Amazon as their return policy is just great and they refund money within a week which is really nice.

If you truly want a GPS unit I would say that Garmin is leader in GPS technology in fitness watches if you can get over their design and re-charging of the units. The new 310xt sounds like a good alternative for multi-sport athletes, but it will not give you EPOC/TE you are used to from your T6c.


----------



## Jennifer C (Jan 10, 2009)

I think you need 5 more watches for you other arm ;-) :-!



kxux said:


> Here is photo that compares the watches I have accumulated over the past few months.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

kxux said:


> obie really depends on what you want from the GPS sensor. The Suunto GPS pod records the pace / speed / distance. It does not record location like the RS800cx (PTE) or Garmin Forerunner units. Also the Suunto GPS pod is not very good for instantaneous pace feedback. I used it for few weeks, but returned it after few runs as it was not working for me. I'm used to have little delay in the GPS instantaneous pace and little bit of inaccuracy given by the limits of GPS technology (as compared to food pod or bike pod). But the Suunto GPS pod was showing just about 1 minute slower instant pace than I realistically ran (well funny thing the data in STrM were correct - so it is OK for post workout analysis, but immediate feedback on the run was not all that good).
> 
> If you look for overall distance info and look at average pace or average per lap then it will most likely work just fine. I'm little spoiled from the feedback I get from foot pod (both Polar and Suunto) and also from the G3 sensor (Polar). The Suunto GPS pod was not cutting it for me, but I'm sure there are people that are quite happy with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. The more I think about it, I am leaning towards the Garmin 705 as I usually do longer training bike rides then run, which is usually local through my neighborhood where I am familar with distance etc, and can get by with the poor results from a Nike+ pod.


----------



## trailrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

kxux said:


> If you truly want a GPS unit I would say that Garmin is leader in GPS technology in fitness watches if you can get over their design and re-charging of the units. The new 310xt sounds like a good alternative for multi-sport athletes, but it will not give you EPOC/TE you are used to from your T6c.


I just received my 310xt on Thursday, and wore it during a race on Saturday. I wrote up my first impressions of it here:

http://snipurl.com/l1f8u


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

trailrunner said:


> I just received my 310xt on Thursday, and wore it during a race on Saturday. I wrote up my first impressions of it here:
> 
> http://snipurl.com/l1f8u


Where'd you pick it up :-s I'd love to buy on ASAP :rodekaart Please let me know :thanks :-!


----------



## trailrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

funkright said:


> Where'd you pick it up :-s I'd love to buy on ASAP :rodekaart Please let me know :thanks :-!


I first pre-ordered one from REI at the end of May. I kept receiving emails from them saying it was delayed until June, then July.

So I ordered one from Road Runner Sports because they said they would ship them at the end of June. Then I got an email from them saying they weren't going to ship until the end of July.

So I cancelled the RRS order and just assumed that I'd have to wait until July to get it from REI. But then it showed up in the mail last Thursday.

However, I just checked the REI website, and it's not listed. So I dunno what the status is.


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

trailrunner said:


> I first pre-ordered one from REI at the end of May. I kept receiving emails from them saying it was delayed until June, then July.
> 
> So I ordered one from Road Runner Sports because they said they would ship them at the end of June. Then I got an email from them saying they weren't going to ship until the end of July.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick update, they (310's) seem to be like dust in the wind :roll: do you have other watches you could take a pic(s) of it beside :-s (other fitness type watches). I just want to get a true real world impression of it compared to other watches (I have the 405cx right now). No issue if you can't, I will just wait till it shows up somewhere near me.


----------



## trailrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

funkright said:


> Thanks for the quick update, they (310's) seem to be like dust in the wind :roll: do you have other watches you could take a pic(s) of it beside :-s (other fitness type watches). I just want to get a true real world impression of it compared to other watches (I have the 405cx right now). No issue if you can't, I will just wait till it shows up somewhere near me.


Here you go.


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

trailrunner said:


> Here you go.


That looks a heck of lot more everyday wearable than the 305.. I like my 405 (and wear it all the time), but wouldn't mind the greater cross sport functionality that the 310xt seems to offer, along with the larger screen, just wouldn't want to 'have to' take it off all the time..

:thanks


----------



## kxux (Mar 22, 2008)

trailrunner said:


> Here you go.


Looks much smaller than the 305, but still too square for my taste. But I guess we will see more of them at the races once Garmin ramps-up the production.

<rant>
It is always the same story with Garmin releasing new watch - it is announced for month X, then it is delayed by 2-3 months. Then once they get few to the market the demand shoots up and there is more waiting for people that want it. I just don't understand how they plan the demand and always get it wrong...
</rant>

Based on your first race experience the watch seems to need some refinement. I'm sure Garmin will take care of the issues over time via the software updates (by the way that is another area where Garmin is ahead of the pack - I do not use their stuff much, but I think they do few things quite well - this being one of them).

But hell the 310xt is ugly next to the Vector - or am I the only one thinking that?


----------



## kxux (Mar 22, 2008)

Jennifer C said:


> I think you need 5 more watches for you other arm ;-) :-!


I should take the picture of my other hand that has Polar S625X and Polar RS300x on it ;-). Yeah I know three more spots to fill - I guess that is for the two Longines and one Omega watch I have in my closet ;-). Now yeah I still have plenty of space on my legs...


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

kxux said:


> I should take the picture of my other hand that has Polar S625X and Polar RS300x on it ;-). Yeah I know three more spots to fill - I guess that is for the two Longines and one Omega watch I have in my closet ;-). Now yeah I still have plenty of space on my legs...


I've owned the S625x, I would appreciate a picture with those 2 in it, that'd definitely give me a good reference.. I really liked that watch too :thanks


----------



## snovvman (Jun 20, 2009)

trailrunner said:


> I just received my 310xt on Thursday, and wore it during a race on Saturday. I wrote up my first impressions of it here:
> 
> http://snipurl.com/l1f8u


@Jeff_C: Sorry for hijacking.

@trailrunner: Garmin claims the 310xt to have twice the battery life compared to the 305 (20-hour vs. 10-hour). I'm curious about your actual experience.

Also, Garmin's comparison chart shows, under "Routes", the 305 having 50 while the 310xt having 0. The "Simple Workouts" shows the 305 as YES while the 310xt is NO. You mentioned programming a route on your race, so I presume the information on Garmin's site is erroneous? What about Simple Workouts?

Thanks.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Its all good discussion to me!  hijack on!


----------

